
Handwriting to LaTeX - amai
https://webdemo.myscript.com/views/math/index.html
======
verdverm
An O becomes a T

Are you using a point cloud or gesture recognition based on some math and not
ML? I've used these and have notices similar difficulty. Looking at migrating
to Google Draw Now / Doodle TF model.

